# mv Athelsultan



## noiriem (Aug 8, 2021)

Can anyone remember the long trip on the Athelsultan in 1957,I was a junior engineer on her.Meirion


----------



## Roger Harrison (Apr 7, 2005)

Count me in - I was Deck Apprentice with Brent Pope & Ron Alfrey - 13 months on board - you name it - we went there Caribbean/B.A. /up the Parana to Rosario/Tank Clean across S.Atlantic (Fuel Oil to Molasses & no Butterworth) /Durban/2 trips Mauritius to Korea/ Japan drydock/ Mauritius/Genoa/Alexandria finally paying off in Zeebrugge. Arthur William Pegg OM Joe Gray - Mate Dave Barbour-2nd Mate Maung Tin-Tun 3rd. mate. I could write a book about that trip still all in my Brain & I'm now 81 ! Ask me any questions ! One sad note - saw the obituary on Wirral Globe On-Line a few months ago that your fellow Junior Engineer Gerry Jones had died - we joined the ship together in September 1956 as we were both from the Wirral - though I now live North of Perth, Western Australia. Good to hear from you - can't be many of us left.
Roger Harrison


----------



## noiriem (Aug 8, 2021)

Roger Harrison said:


> Count me in - I was Deck Apprentice with Brent Pope & Ron Alfrey - 13 months on board - you name it - we went there Caribbean/B.A. /up the Parana to Rosario/Tank Clean across S.Atlantic (Fuel Oil to Molasses & no Butterworth) /Durban/2 trips Mauritius to Korea/ Japan drydock/ Mauritius/Genoa/Alexandria finally paying off in Zeebrugge. Arthur William Pegg OM Joe Gray - Mate Dave Barbour-2nd Mate Maung Tin-Tun 3rd. mate. I could write a book about that trip still all in my Brain & I'm now 81 ! Ask me any questions ! One sad note - saw the obituary on Wirral Globe On-Line a few months ago that your fellow Junior Engineer Gerry Jones had died - we joined the ship together in September 1956 as we were both from the Wirral - though I now live North of Perth, Western Australia. Good to hear from you - can't be many of us left.
> Roger Harrison


----------



## noiriem (Aug 8, 2021)

Hello Roger good to hear from you.I,m afraid my memory is not as good as yours,I was twenty one at the time ,Was uour friend the one that had toes chopped off in an engine room accident at sea and flew home from Durban?I think the chief engineer,s nam e was Macdonald.I remember Maung tin tun well,I wonder wht became of him.We had a serious engine breakdown in the indian ocean and limped into Singapore to wait for spares.Happy days.Meirion Williams


----------



## Roger Harrison (Apr 7, 2005)

No - Gerry Jones-Junior Engineer - was hospitalized in Mauritius - then rejoined the Vessel, Yes - we broke down in mid-Indian Ocean en route Mauritius to Korea - then managed to limp along eventually at 2 or 3 knots to Singapore. Certainly no salvage tugs around where we were stopped - and beam onto Monsoon swells.


----------



## noiriem (Aug 8, 2021)

Roger Harrison said:


> No - Gerry Jones-Junior Engineer - was hospitalized in Mauritius - then rejoined the Vessel, Yes - we broke down in mid-Indian Ocean en route Mauritius to Korea - then managed to limp along eventually at 2 or 3 knots to Singapore. Certainly no salvage tugs around where we were stopped - and beam onto Monsoon swells.


I,m afraid that I can correst you on one or two details,Gerry Jones did not rejoin in Mauritius,and eas replaced by a local man whose name I think was Laval Provedor who stayed for the rest of the voyage,I think after Mauritius we were on rute to Java,We called in Pusan for some reason on the way home from Japan.I am five years older than you,I do not remember much about the cadets.I think you were kept apart from the bad influence of the engine


----------



## StillOffshore (Feb 6, 2008)

Just had a look at my Dad's old discharge book, he was on the Athelcrown and Athellaird in 1957. Ken Slingsby he was 2nd Mate.


----------



## StillOffshore (Feb 6, 2008)

Roger Harrison said:


> Count me in - I was Deck Apprentice with Brent Pope & Ron Alfrey - 13 months on board - you name it - we went there Caribbean/B.A. /up the Parana to Rosario/Tank Clean across S.Atlantic (Fuel Oil to Molasses & no Butterworth) /Durban/2 trips Mauritius to Korea/ Japan drydock/ Mauritius/Genoa/Alexandria finally paying off in Zeebrugge. Arthur William Pegg OM Joe Gray - Mate Dave Barbour-2nd Mate Maung Tin-Tun 3rd. mate. I could write a book about that trip still all in my Brain & I'm now 81 ! Ask me any questions ! One sad note - saw the obituary on Wirral Globe On-Line a few months ago that your fellow Junior Engineer Gerry Jones had died - we joined the ship together in September 1956 as we were both from the Wirral - though I now live North of Perth, Western Australia. Good to hear from you - can't be many of us left.
> Roger Harrison


There's a name I recognise, Joe Gray I sailed with him 1973/4 on the Athelchief. I followed my Dad Ken Slingsby in working for Athel Line, but I was an Engineer. Paul Darrell Slingsby.


----------



## Roger Harrison (Apr 7, 2005)

StillOffshore said:


> There's a name I recognise, Joe Gray I sailed with him 1973/4 on the Athelchief. I followed my Dad Ken Slingsby in working for Athel Line, but I was an Engineer. Paul Darrell Slingsby.





StillOffshore said:


> There's a name I recognise, Joe Gray I sailed with him 1973/4 on the Athelchief. I followed my Dad Ken Slingsby in working for Athel Line, but I was an Engineer. Paul Darrell Slingsby.


----------



## Roger Harrison (Apr 7, 2005)

I sailed with your Dad "Slash" Slingsby Your Dad was what we call a "Professional" 2nd.Mate - didn't want promotion.
I must admit I would have been the same if I'd stayed afloat. I was 3rd.Mate with him - probably ATHELFOAM I joined February 29th. 1960 at Birkenhead as 3rd.Mate at the tender age of 19 and left for my 2nd.Mates Ticket on December 30th. 1960 (Bill Meneight followed by WOW Williams as Masters) 
Roger


----------



## StillOffshore (Feb 6, 2008)

Roger Harrison said:


> I sailed with your Dad "Slash" Slingsby Your Dad was what we call a "Professional" 2nd.Mate - didn't want promotion.
> I must admit I would have been the same if I'd stayed afloat. I was 3rd.Mate with him - probably ATHELFOAM I joined February 29th. 1960 at Birkenhead as 3rd.Mate at the tender age of 19 and left for my 2nd.Mates Ticket on December 30th. 1960 (Bill Meneight followed by WOW Williams as Masters)
> Roger


Hi Roger, good to hear you remembered my Dad, sadly he passed away in 2003 at the age of 80.


----------

